# IBC-Winterpokal 2006/2007



## Micro767 (19. September 2006)

Hallo Leutz !

Wie schaut´s aus ? Wer macht alles wieder mit ? Wieviel Teams bekommen wir dieses Jahr zusammen ? Wieder 2 ?

Die Anmeldung muss wieder neu erfolgen ! 

Ich werde wieder "Team Falschfahrer" gründen


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. September 2006)

Ich würde meinen guten Namen auch wieder für das Team "Velozitaptors!" hergeben. 

Erklärtes Ziel ist es Martins Fight Club dieses Jahr vom Thron zu stoßen. Also, wer fährt den Winter DURCH!    

Ne, im Ernst. Ich denke ich werde wieder so knapp 500 Punkte ergattern. Das schaffen ja so manche Trailterroristen innerhalb von 2 Monaten. Aber Team Falschfahrer könnte wieder ein ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent werden. Dieses Jahr holen wir uns das Rückspiel 

Haut rein Jungs... 

Ist es wirklich schon so spät im Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (19. September 2006)

Wie geht'n des mit dem Pokall?


----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2006)

Kuckst Du z.B. hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/index.php

Da aber der Pokal noch nicht läuft ist eine Anmeldung auch noch nicht möglich und die Teams zum beitreten gibts auch noch nicht.

Im Prinzip ist der Winterpokal nicht anderes als eine Möglichkeit seine Trainingseinheiten zu erfassen, dokumentieren und zwar alle zu jeder Art von Sport den man gemacht hat. Je nach Sportart und Dauer werden Punke vergeben und addiert.

Ich sehe es unteranderem wieder als motivations Hilfe, doch jeden Abend wieder meine Übungen zu machen und die Kurzhandel zu schwingen. Damit hab ich bald mehr Punkte gesammelt als mit dem Rad bzw. Ergometer training *lol*


----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2006)

oder kuckst Du hier:

*Die Regeln des Winterpokals*

Punktevergabe
1 Punkt: Laufen, pro 20min Block, d. h. 1 h Laufen = 3 Punkte.

2 Punkte: Alle alternativen Sportarten (zB. Schwimmen, Studio, Fußball, Volleyball, Badminton, Tennis, usw.). Mind. 30 min, es gibt max. 2 Punkte, egal wie lange das alternative Training gedauert hat!

Pro 15 minütiger Radeinheit 1 Punkt. Beispiel 1: 1h Rad (egal ob MTB, Cross, Rolle oder Rennrad) = 4 Punkte. Beispiel 2: 5h Rad = 20 Punkte (d. h.: kein Limit!) Gleichwertig mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten.

Besonderheiten
Kann ein Downhiller auch mitmachen?
Ja. Addiere einfach deine effektive Fahrzeiten (Abfahrt und evt. der Uphill).

Ich kombiniere mehrere Disziplinen in einer Trainingseinheit. Wie wird das bewertet? 
Die Diziplinen sollten unmittelbar hintereinander stattfinden. Beachte die Mindestzeit für jede Disziplin.

Was ist mit Stretching (Dehnübungen)? 
Hierfür gibt es keine Punkte!

Sonstiges
Ändern von Einträgen ist nur einmal möglich. Die Änderung kann nur innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach Eintragung erfolgen.

Wenn jemand versucht zu betrügen und das herauskommt, werden ihm die Punkte, die er durch den Betrug bekommen wollte, von der Gesamtpunktzahl abgezogen!


----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2006)

Mitmachen darf jeder ! 

Auch bei uns hier in den Teams die wir gründen ! Man muss die Leute nicht persönlich kennen oder so !

Letztes Jahr hatte ich nen MTB´ler aus dem Knüllwald mit im Team, er war in den Top 10 beim Langlauf   !  Den schreib ich auch wieder an und frage ihn ob er wieder mit macht !


----------



## easymtbiker (19. September 2006)

oh, freu dich mal nich zu früh... ende letzter saison wurde diskutiert, ob es nur punkte für "richtiges" mountainbiken geben soll...  was ich echt schwachsinn finde. also mal abwarten, wie es dieses jahr läuft.

ansonsten: wp ist echt terror! hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich die letzen 2 winter pausenlos durchgefahren bin... ich werde echt nervös, wenn ich nicht unter den ersten 100 bin..... < meinerseits....


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2006)

Lt. der ersten Info, hier im Forum, soll sich nichts ändern gegenüber 05/06 !

Aber warten wir´s ab !


----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2006)

Ab dem 06.11.06 geht es los !


----------



## Micro767 (25. Oktober 2006)

So wie schaut´s ?

Haben wir ein Team ? Oder gar wieder 2 ?


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2006)

Na gibts kein 2´tes Team aus unserer Ecke oder hab ich was verpaßt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (30. Oktober 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Na gibts kein 2´tes Team aus unserer Ecke oder hab ich was verpaßt ?



Wie sieht's denn generell mit Winterpokalwilligen aus? Wer ist schon in welchem Team und wer würde gerne, hat aber noch kein Team.

Wenn noch jemand zur Teamvervollständigung fehlt, würde ich mitmachen. Leider kann ich nach meinem Crash nur ganz langsam anfangen und hoffen, dass ich mich im Lauf der Zeit steigern kann. Letztes Jahr hatte ich sehr wenig Zeit und konnte meinem Team nicht gerade viele Punkte liefern. Jetzt bin ich zeitlich etwas flexibler und muss "nur" noch wieder richtig gesund werden.

Auf jeden Fall nehme ich heute den "Fahrbetrieb" wieder auf und wenn's nur für ne Stunde ist.


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt bisher ein Team:

IBC DIMB Racing Team Heidelberg United:  
Veloziraptor 
BikerAndy  
easymtbiker  
Tobsn 
Levty 

Und sonst hab ich noch niemand gefunden  

@ Bax ich fahr jederzeit gerne wieder mit Dir in einem Team ! Auch nach deinem Crash !


----------



## Bax (30. Oktober 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Es gibt bisher ein Team:
> 
> IBC DIMB Racing Team Heidelberg United:
> Veloziraptor
> ...



Mann, was ein Powerteam! Die sind dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr schlagbar.

@Micro:
Micro, herzlichen Dank! Ich weiß es sehr zu schätzen. In der Not zeigen sich die wahren Freunde!     

Was ist denn mit den Teamleuten vom letzten Jahr? Haiflyer verkauft leider gerade sein Bike.  Was macht denn der Skilangläufer? Der hat neben Dir doch die meisten Punkte eingefahren (bzw. eingerutscht)?


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2006)

Na mal sehen, von meiner Seite wird mehr von anderen Sportarten kommen als vom Radeln. Muss dieses Jahr mehr was fürs Laufen und Turnen machen. Schließlich gibts ja "Radsport" nicht als Disziplin im ABI.
...und außerdem müsste mich mir noch eine neue Lampe kaufen. Meine 5w Mirage is hin...


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Oktober 2006)

A propos Lampe  

Martin, ich komme mal die Tage bei Dir vorbei. Nightride, ich komme 

@ Frank: Powerteam??? Also, ich dachte immer ein Team ist nur so stark, wie sein schwächstes Glied. Und ich glaube für´s viele Autofahren an den kommenden Wochenenden bekomme ich keine Punkte, oder??? Aber irgendwie fahre ich zur Zeit einfach lieber Auto 

Ansonsten: ich habe ja schon einige Einheiten in die Trainingsverwaltung eingetragen. Ich warte gespannt auf den WP und hoffe nicht das schwächste Glied zu sein


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2006)

unser Langläufer macht nicht mehr mit, er stört sich daran das zuviele be********n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (30. Oktober 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Und sonst hab ich noch niemand gefunden




Tztztz ... mich fragt er nicht mal  
Bin nämlich daran interessiert, um meine Kondi bis zum Frühjahr gut zu halten.
Hoffe ich steig da durch mit Anmeldung und blabla.

Bis denne
C.


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2006)

crazy crazy !

Dann sind wir schon zu dritt !

Bax
crazymtb 
Micro767

Team Name ? Wieder Team Falschfahrer wie letztes Jahr ?

Und nu brauchen wir noch 2 !

Ziel ist etwas Spaß und viel Motivation !


----------



## Bax (30. Oktober 2006)

Ja super, vielleicht wird doch noch ein ganzes Team draus.  

Von mir aus können wir gerne wieder unter dem Team Falschfahrer starten.


À propos Motivation:

WAS SIND WIR? *E I N  T E AM !!!!* WAS SIND WIR? *E I N  T E A M !!!*


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Oktober 2006)

ihr könnt ja mal bei diesem team hier anfragen, die sind bisher nur zu zweit und bei dem peinlichem teamnamen bekommen sie bestimmt auch niemand mehr :

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/182

die 2 kommen aus weinheim, also auch aus der region, sind jung, motiviert und etwas naiv....


----------



## Micro767 (31. Oktober 2006)

Jo der Name ist gut ! 
Kommen die aus Weinheim oder aus Dossenheim würde noch besser zum Namen passen !

Wir können uns ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit lassen und sehen ob sich noch 2 Leute dazu finden oder ob wir uns einem 2 Team anschießen.


----------



## Callimero (31. Oktober 2006)

dass martin auch immer und überall über unser team herziehen muss!   

---> RSC Bixäwoscht


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2006)

Ihr habt euch beim 4. Buchstaben vertippt, das müsste ein W sein.


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Oktober 2006)

Callimero schrieb:


> dass martin auch immer und überall über unser team herziehen muss!


HEUL DOCH!

 

mensch, jetzt kümmere ich mich um teamkollegen für euer kümmerliches team und dann sowas....


----------



## Bax (31. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> HEUL DOCH!
> 
> 
> 
> mensch, jetzt kümmere ich mich um teamkollegen für euer kümmerliches team und dann sowas....



Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft, dass irgend jemand unter so einem Teamnamen starten will?


----------



## Callimero (1. November 2006)

BLA BLA  

@ bax: kannst ruhig zugeben, dass du im team mitmachen willst 


martin, geh mal wieder mehr radln, dann verbringst du nich so viel zeit damit hier schwachsinn reninzuschreiben  

gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (1. November 2006)

Callimero schrieb:


> BLA BLA
> 
> @ bax: kannst ruhig zugeben, dass du im team mitmachen willst



Wie wär's, wenn du beim Team Falschfahrer mitmachen würdest?


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2006)

Soeben wurde Team Falschfahrer gegründet und wer Lust hat kann gerne beitreten !

Bax
crazymtb
Micro767

Wollen ja bereits mit machen


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2006)

Conner768 unser Langläufer ist doch wieder mit von der Partie !


----------



## sausesusa (1. November 2006)

Servus!
Na das hört sich ja echt gut an mit dem Winterpokal, wenn ich das bisher richtig durchblickt habe  
Da bin ich dabei, weiß nur noch nicht wo? Team oder Einzelkämpferin?


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2006)

Na da können wir ja fast schon ein 2´tes Team Falschfahrer gründen !

Bisher sind wir 3 Leute im Team Falschfahrer + eine Bewerbung von Trial-Knowledge

es fehlen:
crazymtb -> Claudia
Föhr -> Thomas

das wären dann schon 6 

@sanne
wenn Du und Tom mitmachen würdest, wären wir schon 8. 
Im Team kann man sich etwas besser motivieren als alleine !

Dann hätten wir wieder 2 Plätze frei !


----------



## sausesusa (2. November 2006)

Ich wär dabei, obwohl ich diesen Winter nur seeeehhhhr wenig Zeit für's Hobby haben werde.  warum kann der Tag nicht ein paar mehr Stunden haben???

@micro:Mit Tom muss ich noch mal quatschen, der ist bis nächste Woche auf Fortbildung. 
Aber du hast recht. Das scheint mir eine gute Motivation zu sein.


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2006)

Der Winterpokal, das Rad, der Ergometer und die Kurzhandeln haben mich sehr gut über den Winter gebracht.

Besonders die Kurzhandeln und Übungen wie Liegestütze, Situps usw. haben bei mir extrem viel gebracht, kaum noch Rücken oder Nacken Probleme und das mit 30 Minuten pro Einheit. Plötzlich war ich in den Top 10 damit und von da ab war es ganz einfach fast täglich 30 Minuten lang seine Übungen zu machen.


----------



## sausesusa (2. November 2006)

Unter die Top Ten bist du gekommen? Wow!!!  
Na das ist Motivation pur!


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2006)

Top Ten in der Sparte "alternative Sportarten" sonst aber nix !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. November 2006)

Top Ten des Team Falschfahrer ;D


----------



## Bax (2. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Top Ten des Team Falschfahrer ;D



Und du bist unter den Top Two des Teams Snakebite.


----------



## Levty (2. November 2006)

Recht hast du!


----------



## sausesusa (2. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Top Ten in der Sparte "alternative Sportarten" sonst aber nix !



Egal! Hauptsache Top Ten!!  
Wie viele Leutz haben denn da mitgemacht?

Ich glaub', mein Heimtrainer muss her. Tom meint nur, dass er mit Sicherheit nie auf so ein Ding steigen will. Naja, und jetzt überlege ich wieder, ob ich so ein Ding wirklich anschaffe.... naja, das mit der Motivation wäre ja jetzt geregelt


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2006)

Keine Ahnung wieviel das waren, icht wirklich soo viele.


----------



## Micro767 (3. November 2006)

@Sanne

würdest Du ein zweites Team gründen ? "Team Falschfahrer II" z.B.

Denn mit Dir kommt noch Thomas und vieleicht ja Dein Tom dazu, dann wärt Ihr auch schon zu dritt !

crazymtb sprich Claudia hat sich jetzt bei mir im Team beworben, sonst hätte ich ein Mädelteam vorgeschlagen   aber das könnte man noch so lange ich nicht zu sage ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sausesusa (4. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @Sanne
> 
> würdest Du ein zweites Team gründen ? "Team Falschfahrer II" z.B.
> 
> ...



Klar würd' ich ein neues Team gründen?  
Mädelteam oder gemischt - ist mir gleich.
Gibt's noch irgenwelche Namenswünsche? Ansonsten bleibt's bei Falschfahrer II, (oder Mädeteam - Falschfahrerinnen) wenn das für die anderen ok ist. Die anderen? Wer ist denn nun definitiv dabei? 
Tom bearbeite ich noch ein bisi, aber das wird wohl nix.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (4. November 2006)

Mal schauen wieviel Zeit ich diesen Winter habe, denk aber,das ich so 2-3 mal inner Woche was machen werde


----------



## sausesusa (10. November 2006)

Sevus,
ich habe mich ja mittlerweile im Winterpokal eingetragen. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich es nicht besonders motivierend finde, dass ich mich derzeit auf Platz 671 befinde  So wenig mache ich nun auch wieder nicht!
WINTERMOTIVATION  Hoffentlich kommt die noch -und es wird keine WINTERFRUSTRATION.
Mal ernsthaft - so normal scheint mir das eigentlich nicht, was andere da so fabrizieren... 

Grüßle, sausesusa

PS: Im neuen Team Falschfahrer II sind noch Plätze frei!!!


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2006)

671 geht doch sogar noch ! Bei mir steht gerade 1015 !


----------

